

Mcsquare: A newsreader that makes you feel like an information glutton - Concours
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/10/07/mcsqaure-a-newsreeder-that-makes-you-feel-like-an-information-glutton/

======
DiabloD3
In my opinion, <http://newsmap.jp/> executed a similar concept better

~~~
bkudria
I actually like <http://www.newser.com/> best.

